

Emoticons are the future of communication - schlichtm
https://medium.com/better-humans/f45d56a8f78d

======
brd
I definitely appreciate the argument that more emotional context is the future
of digital communication. I just wonder if emoticons are really the solution
to it.

I'd like to think something more akin to snapchat, where someone can send a
quick temporary picture of themself smiling, frowning, etc is a much more
mature/natural/sensible (not sure the appropriate word for it...) method of
conveying the same emotional information.

~~~
schlichtm
I totally agree with you - I don't think it's specifically emoticons that are
the future. Snapchat is definitely a perfect example of the direction we are
going in (picture + text).

------
ScottWhigham
The linkbait title had me all ready to be in a huff but that was very well
done.

~~~
schlichtm
Muahaha

